# Any guinea pig babies in Gloucestershire or Worcestershire?



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi does anybody have any baby guinea pigs (pref. girls) for sale?? Looked on pets4homes but there is NOTHING in the two counties (Gloucs and Worcs)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you could look on preloved? or on gumtree? also are there no rescues near you at all?


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

metame said:


> you could look on preloved? or on gumtree? also are there no rescues near you at all?


Looked everywhere, loads of classified sites, there are two rescues but neither have any babies (yes, I could have an older one but I'd prefer babies)


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Tried here? Cavy Classifieds - Home? Or here? Cavy Breeder Classifieds Page


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in Gloucestershire   

I don't know any baby guinea pigs though


----------

